# Modem/Router have stopped working



## naes1000 (Oct 3, 2011)

hi all,
My modem and router seem to have stopped working. I was on the internet and everything was fine, then the wireless router went red and stopped working and has not since let me hook on to the internet. I swapped out the wireless and just started using the unwireless one and this worked fine for a few hours, but has also since stopped letting me go online. Is it possible that these have been infected with something...we were downloading at the time, but do have protection and have done system scans but nothing has shown except some cookies. The service provider has been out as I thought it must be a problem with the provider, he tested them both and said they are faulty, his own test one worked fine. It seems weird to me that both our reliable modem and router broke within days of each other.
Any advice would be greatfully accepted.

Thanks in advance


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

When you run ipconfig /all from the command prompt, what is the output.

Also can you get on the internet when directly hooked into the modem, using a ehternet cable.


----------



## naes1000 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks, the command prompt says our host name
node type -hybrid
ip routing enabled - no
wins proxy enabled. - no

wireless LAN adaptor wireless network connection
media state-media disconnected

everythingis plugged in. as it was when it worked. 

No it does not go when plugged directly into the modem. We have been out and bought a new wireless modem router which worked for a day and now we cannot access the internet again. This is beginning to look expensive...


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

When you installed the new router / modem did you call your ISP? they most likely need to match the modems MAC address with your account.

What brand, and model is your new router / modem


----------



## naes1000 (Oct 3, 2011)

hi,
we called them to see if we needed to do anything and they said no, just follow the cd instructions. the new modem router is a d link DSL-2642B. It stopper working and now it goes sporadically, but we are able to connect for longer periods at a time.

Thanks.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

can you do another ipconfig /all then right click on the output, click on select all, then paste in notepad, then post it here.


----------



## naes1000 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for helping, but my partner took the computer to a computer fixer and $370 later, after another router and their fees we have a fully functioning work station. The guy said there was a malware (?) programme stopping the router from doing its job. A very expensive lesson in trusting who you download from.

Cheers for taking time out to try and sort my problem.
Have a great rest of 2011.


----------

